# (NY) Freighter at Stud (Chessie)



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

Chesapeake at Stud:

Matanuska Feather Freighter OFA CB-7005G28M-PI - CERF CB-4631/2002--35, (Tutka's Tundra Decked Terror MH *** x Ch Katmai Chugach Splendor MH ***) Located in Upstate NY

2 Littermates have AKC HT titles and one of which was the American Chesapeake Club high point Derby dog for West Coast trials when in Derby. Freighter has several AKC sanctioned trial placements in Derby and Open Stakes (Maine Retriever Trial Club Sanctioned Trials). Hunted extensively on waterfowl. VERY HIGH Prey Drive. Good cross just about any lines and is a Decks grandson.

Pedigree and photo viewable at: http://www.chessiedb.org/cgi-bin/showinfo.pl?index=11019&regname=Matanuska Feather Freighter

[email protected] or PM me if interested,

Ron Schuna


----------

